# Best RV park on Lake Conroe?



## Epic (Feb 4, 2013)

Where is the best place to RV on Lake Conroe? Social. amenities and cleanliness are important. Any opinion helps.


----------



## jwomack (Jun 16, 2009)

Cagle is probably the best if you want quite and plenty of room. If by amenities you mean swimming pool, playground, lots of people, restaurants nearby, look at KOA


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

I vote for Cagle. I always get stuck in the upper loop-but I think there is too much action in the lower loop. Spacious sites, extremely clean facilities. The hosts are a little over zealous in rule enforcement-but they are doing their job.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

wife and I stayed 2 years at sunset shores.....awesome park at the foot of the bridge...great bank fishing...we checked all the others....it was the best..

website...

http://www.sunsetshoresrvpark.com/


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

just got home from a weekend of tent camping at cagle... its only mysecond time to ever stay there in 8 yrs.... I will say this .. the first loop ... top... is the better choice... it is much calmer than the bottom one...closer to the lake... we stayed in 19 and enjoyed every second we were there .... the restroom are clean . but kinda tight ... only 1 pisser 1 crapper 1 sink and 1 shower ... yes the water was nice and warm but you have to keep pushing a button on the wall .. or the water will shut off .... all sites have power and water ..and are very well kept .imo.:texasflag have fun


----------



## Epic (Feb 4, 2013)

Great information, thanks


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

We'll be at Cagle this weekend. Dad likes it there, but it'll be our first time to camp there. 

KOA is good if you like amenities, and especially if you have kids. My daughter loves the KOA and we've met several cool families with kids that we still camp and keep in touch with.


----------

